# KULM - This next weekend



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Kulm,

Any body interested hunting the Kulm area this weekend. I have a trailer house reserved for the weekend or anytime this week that costs $25.00/night per person. My huntng party backed out at the last minute and the owner's looking for renters. Might be good way to get together for beers and BBQ ducks this weekend. I also have a lot of deer rib steaks left that I'd be willig to bring along. The trailer has beds for 8. I know the area somewhat but sure some scouting will be needed. I'd bet this area won't be as crowded as others for the upcoming weekend. I hunted the area on Sunday and got a mixed limit of ducks by 10:00 am. Didn't hear much shooting either. I have no vested interest in this at all....just trying to help out the guy out at this late date.

PM me if you have any interest.....I'll let you know the details. Kulm's just NW of the Ellendale/Oakes area and it's also pheasant season this weekend.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Trailer is full....thanks for the responses....I know the farmer who's renting this trailer to hunters is going to make at least $300.00 this weekend.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Old Hunter and I are going to be in Gackle this weekend. Chris knows where its at! If not I'll be in DANI's PLACE. Old Hunter is actually working out there for a little while. Helping out some locals!

Mav....


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Chris already mentioned that he may be visiting.....He said you guys would tell us where all the ducks are located! There'll be 4 from the site and my son and another brother......you guys are welcome to come over to Kulm as well....not that far from Gackle. I'm throwing deer steaks on the grill and I'm sure there'll be plenty.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll be out Saturday. I have to close the Pub and makeit out there in the morning so I'll catch up with you guys then!

Mav...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Come on North Wind!!! Let's hope she gets over 15 mph as forcasted for this weekend.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Umm, umm - I can just about taste those vene steaks now, and the smoked wild turkey, and mixed-bird jerky, and....... oh yeah, we we're going hunting too, right?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I am foaming at the mouth already! Whether I am foaming for the hunting or the chow is another thing. We will roll in on Saturday morning around 2-3 am. We will be quiet and ready for the morning shoot! There will be a first timer with us, my brother, and I hope he will be hooked. See you guys then.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad to bad you are going down to Kulm, Jones and Lyle might be hunting with us on Sat morn. We can always use more guys. Those damn lessors are DEAD!!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

How is the H20 down there in the Kulm area?? I have shot coyotes around there before, but never thought of it as a particular ducky spot.


----------

